# Assassin's Creed: US-Start des Kinofilms unter den Erwartungen



## Icetii (27. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Assassin's Creed: US-Start des Kinofilms unter den Erwartungen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Assassin's Creed: US-Start des Kinofilms unter den Erwartungen


----------



## AcIDburst1 (27. Dezember 2016)

Die Serie ist zwar nicht schlecht, allerdings schrecken mich die Rezessionen vom Kinobesuch ab. Metacritics 36/100


----------



## MichaelG (27. Dezember 2016)

Auf Metacritics gebe ich prinzipiell nichts. Weil sich dort sowohl leidenschaftliche Hater wie auch in den Himmel lober die Klinke in die Hand geben und nur selten eine seriöse Wertung bei herumkommt. Ich schau mir den Film an und entscheide für mich ob mir der Film gefällt. Was die anderen sagen ist mir Banane.


----------



## Loosa (27. Dezember 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Was die anderen sagen ist mir Banane.



SPON hat dazu auch eine unterirdische Rezension abgegeben.
Hüpf, hüpf, hüpf - und Absturz

Wie sehr man das für bare Münze nehmen soll weiß ich nicht. Meinerseits werde ich aber auf den Film warten können bis er irgendwann als VOD kommt. Schade. Der/die Trailer waren ja super, aber Effekte allein machen halt noch keinen guten Film.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Dezember 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Auf Metacritics gebe ich prinzipiell nichts. Weil sich dort sowohl leidenschaftliche Hater wie auch in den Himmel lober die Klinke in die Hand geben und nur selten eine seriöse Wertung bei herumkommt. Ich schau mir den Film an und entscheide für mich ob mir der Film gefällt. Was die anderen sagen ist mir Banane.


So gehe ich es auch an. Ich mache mir ein eigenes Bild davon, Videospiel-Adaptionen hatten bei der Fachpresse noch nie einen guten Stand. Wenn der Film das authentische Feeling der Spiele rüberzubringen vermag wäre ich als Fan und Spieler bereits glücklich. Schlechter als die Resi-Realfilme kann der nimmer sein, denn mit den Spielen hat das Jovovich-Gekloppe nunmal gar nix zu tun.


----------



## Loosa (27. Dezember 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Schlechter als die Resi-Realfilme kann der nimmer sein, denn mit den Spielen hat das Jovovich-Gekloppe nunmal gar nix zu tun.



Resident Evil fand ich sogar richtig gut. Jedenfalls den ersten Teil; dann abnehmend aber sehenswert. Egal wie weit entfernt von den Spielen haben mir die Filme als Film gefallen. Was hilft es, nahe am Spiel zu bleiben wenn das Ergebnis ein gestakstes Etwas mit langen Hängern ist?

Aber hey, bin der unwürdigste (Spiele-) Filmkritiker aller Zeiten. Ich fand sogar Alone in the Dark gut. Wenn auch nur wegen Slater.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Dezember 2016)

Ich finde RE auch nicht schlecht. Allein schon wegen Milla und in Teil 1 Michelle Rodriguez


----------



## Zybba (27. Dezember 2016)

EIgentlich sind Videospielverfilmungen ja immer enttäuschend...
Wobei sich das hier ja sicher auf das Einspielergebnis bezieht.

Ich habe Resident Evil 1-4 geschaut.
Der erste war super, passend zum Spiel. Den zweiten fand ich mäßig, den dritten sehr unterhaltsam. Allerdings war ja besonders der dritte einfach nur Action.
Den vierten fand ich sehr schlecht, einzig die auftauchenden Charaktere waren gut. Von dem war ich so enttäuscht, dass ich keinen weiteren gesehen habe...


----------



## MaxVanDamme (28. Dezember 2016)

Meine Frau und ich waren vor dem Film noch essen und sind dann satt im Kino gesessen und dachten eher daran ein Nickerchen zu machen. Der Film hat uns beide aber so in den Bann gezogen und so haben wir den ganzen Film durch gesehen ohne Pause


----------



## MichaelG (28. Dezember 2016)

Also empfehlenswert ?


----------

